# Best place to buy rod holders?



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

StStutz said:


> thanks for the info on mad docks, i've never heard of them before. also, check on amazon, i always check their price before i buy anything, you can get some great deals, especially if you have a prime account


You end up getting MADS? I'm curious what your shipping was, they will be heading to the same side of the state for me too. Not excited to pay $160.00 for shipping for a $168.00 purchase as it was estimated.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

nichola8 said:


> You end up getting MADS? I'm curious what your shipping was, they will be heading to the same side of the state for me too. Not excited to pay $160.00 for shipping for a $168.00 purchase as it was estimated.


My triple trees were under 200 after shipping.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

That's crazy, I'm gonna give them a call, I wanted 2 12" Tracks and 4 Single Pivot's, and they are charging $115.00 for shipping!


----------



## goinsfishin (May 27, 2013)

At one time it said on their site to call for shipping because the system messes it up for some reason. My trees were like 30 then I added the black caps and it jumped to 150. I called and it should be around 30. Give a call real nice people to deal with.


----------



## Chase-N-Dreams (Aug 31, 2015)

Great Lakes Planers , Fish-On sports , and Riviera are all top notch without breaking the bank. I have them all and love them.


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yup I called them, they explained how there shipping adds up each individual item separately. $30 for shipping. Good deal


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

i just saw this set of triple trees on craigslist for $75, might be a good deal. I'm not sure about mounting though, they probably won't fit any track. muskegon.craigslist.org/spo/5489040478.html
http://muskegon.craigslist.org/spo/5489040478.html


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Made the purchase today from MAD's, got 2 - 18" Tracks, 4 single pivot holders, and 4 rubber caps. $165.00 including shipping, she said it would be at my door by Thursday. I'll advise on the quality when it gets here.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Do those lock in position?


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

That's what it sounds like, should be here today, so I will find out soon.


----------

